# Does anyone have a Grizzly G1023 and know it well. I just bought a used one



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, everyone. This is my first posting and *to me *an important one. Also, Thank You, to everyone welcoming me to Lumberjocks.com. I am looking for information on a table saw.

I purchased a used Grizzly Table Saw from a production shop. I'm now doing an overhaul on it. Forgive me, I thought that I was given the manual, but cannot seem to find it. I have the manuals for the power feed that came with it, but it isn't with them.

Anyway, the seller told me it was a 1023. I don't see the model no. on the saw, but I did find the serial no (I have a hunch that that doesn't help).

I have gotten into the arbor shaft, bearings, pulley, etc and have found that I'd just like to replace the whole shaft system with the exception of a few of items that appear to be in good shape (such as two nuts, pulley). I want new bearings, shaft and collars. I also want to rebuilt the fence but don't know the model or if I can get parts.

*TWO PROBLEMS*
1. The parts diagram for the G1023 downloaded from Grizzly's website, doesn't exactly match the items I need, though it is generally the same. I don't want to order the parts shown in the diagram just to find out they aren't the right ones for my saw.
2. The downloaded manual for the G1023 shows the fence rails to be round. HOWEVER, the fence on my saw has square tube rails 1-7/8" X 1-7/8". I need parts to fix up the previously jerry-rigged fence.

*Does anyone know the saw and fence systems of which I speak?* Thanks for any help you can give. I'll look for the manual in the meantime.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The 1023 has been available in several different variations…..G1023, G1023S, G1023SL, G1023SLX, G1023SLW, G1023Z, etc., (and likely others). The current models are the G1023RL series that includes a riving knife. I think it's important to determine which one you have. You can search on Grizzly's website for each one…most have a link to a manual.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got a G1023 and welcome to Lumberjocks. Mine is about 6 years old and came in with a square fence system on it and I never opened the box. Could be a Shop Fox fence, can't remember. I put a BM on the saw and put the other fence in our warehouse.
Is it possible for you to put a photo here so we could see it? 
This is my 1023.


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is a minor update. Thanks for your help thus far.

Haven't found the manual, yet. I have completely torn apart the saw and aim to put it back together looking better than it did before. This saw has…or *had* one sticker on the front saying "Grizzly". Motor is open on the right with no cover.

knotscot, I am aware of the different manuals and may have to take an even closer look for subtle differences per the manual for each saw. By the way, before joining I've read many of your helpful posts.

bruc101, I will try to get some photos of the rail system and fence first thing tomorrow. I assume I can post them without any trouble.

It's wierd…the parts diagram calls for SET SCREWS in several location, but instead I have found spring pins. Made taking the saw apart difficult, but it is now done. Time to start cleaning and order the necessary parts, but need to figure out which saw first.

Thanks again. Will fill you in more tomorrow.
PS Saw a Router Boss the other day…quite an accessory!


----------



## Jack2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a G1023 that was purchased in 1995. It has green painted angle iron rails for the fence, and that's what the manual shows. Never installed the fence since I had a BM on my previous saw.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

People have had mixed results working with Grizzly's tech support, but it's worth a try. There must be an oldtimer there who could help you discern what model you have. Using the phrase, "I'm ready to buy several replacement parts but I want to be sure they'll be the right ones before I order" might get you a little traction.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A pic of your saw might help trigger someone's memory here….


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

So here are a few pictures of my saw that I think would help. My 1023 is right tilt, and I assume all of the earlier 1023 are the same. Sorry for the large images, but I like them for detail. If you can think of another picture I should take, let me know.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

did you call grizzly? They should be able to help with the right parts and maybe even a manusl.


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't called Grizzly, yet. I will go through the manuals they have online first. Then call them. Not feeling real well so it may be a day or two before I get to that. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

I just called Grizzly they have asked that I send them some pictures. Kyle was very helpful and indicated that I'll need to wait 24-48 hours for a response.  I'll need that time anyway to clean up the parts I have. His said that because it is a RIGHT tilt saw that it is probably one of the earlier versions.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the same TS with the round fence rails. I'd just give you the fence and the rail system for free but I think the weight/shipping cost would be prohibitive (It's really heavy!). I'm saving up for a better rail system myself. Let me know if you're in the Southern MS area and she's all yours (Fence/Rails)...Good Luck.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Sure looks like an older G1023 to me.


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

I have actually saved for a different rail system, but think this would satisfy my immediate needs until a new saw is required. I'm pretty sure I can salvage this. The locking handle doesn't push the pin in to lock it tight, but there has to be a way to adjust or replace this. I can also put new faces on pretty easy. I'm in Maine, so no chance on the getting them from MS, but thanks for your offer Paul.

I emailed my info to Grizzly and will wait to hear back.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If youre in the market for spring pins i found mine at Fastenal but did have to buy a pack of 100 for the use of 4. I cant remember the diameter but if you need a handful let me know. Im sure i coudl send them standard mail.

And …. Welcome to the gang.


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the offer chrisstef. Will keep it in mind and will check the diameter. I would like to tap the holes and use set screws, but haven't got that far yet.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Ironically, while glancing through Wood Magazine's CD/DVD of Weekend WWing Projects, I stumbled into a Grizzly ad from March 1990, and there was a pic of a G1023 that looked like yours.


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

Grizzly has narrowed my table saw to a 1993 G1023 and forwarded info regarding both the fence and saw. I believe most of the saw parts are the same as the manual downloaded from Grizzly.com. They may or may not have certain parts for the fence. Either way, I can make it work with a bit of welding (not my welding).

I highlighted the parts I need on the parts diagrams and emailed them as attachments. They are preparing to make a list of available parts for me. Extremely pleased with there tech support. Extremely, especially where I am not even the original owner of the saw and as old as it is. Because of this, I wouldn't hesitate buying a new Grizzly in the future. A little "Hey, buddy" or "We'll do our best" or "Glad we could help" goes a long way. I didn't get that warm and fuzzy feeling when I inquired with Delta about their T2 fence and whether it would fit this Grizzly.

I'll try to keep everyone posted. Otherwise, I believe I'm on the right track.


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

"My 1023 is right tilt" GMuddler

Thank goodness your Grizzly is a conservative. If it was a left tilt, I would sell it. Can't help you with your Grizzly. However, I can take apart and reassemble a Ridgid 4511 blindfolded.


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

So!!! My saw is ready to go. Not exactly. I managed to clean up the fence and think it will work just find. I like it because it is real heavy. I do need to make to faces for it.

Only one other thing. The one part is absolutely need is the arbor which is back-ordered until June 19. It's touch trying to be patient.

I'm going to start another post to see if anyone has an arbor to fit this saw.

I completely stripped the saw down, sanded/scrubbed virtually everything and painted it new with a color very close to Grizzly's color. It is just Hunter Green Rustoleum from Lowes. I did find a few places that I missed, but may or may not bother painting them.

Once complete I'll post a picture of the saw.

Thanks to everyone. The date of Knottscot's G1023 ad shown above helped the Parts guy find the saw that I own. Turns out it was a 1993 saw. Wish it had a riving knife and better dust collector but oh-well.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I have an old G1023, a real old one. Instead of the Grizzly badge it has a stick on flat label that simply says Grizzly. If you can manage to post some pictures here I can tell if they are the same machine. I bought mine used and like you have gone through it replacing arbor bearings etc and I was about to order an new motor when I saw this post. Calling their tech guy saved me a load of trouble. My saws motor is a P1023056A and I was about to order the H5387 which is for the 1023S, it looks the same but won't bolt up. The tech guy Bruce was very helpful.


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

1023 Munchin on some wood


----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## GMuddler (Apr 9, 2012)

Those were before and after pictures. It's all I have without taking more.
I'll check the motor now…........says it is a G1023Z Saw duty: 3450 TE 220V 60hzSF 1.15 3HP Says Grizzly Reliance Electric. Hope this helps.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

That's the same saw I have. Some of the original parts have gone out of production but they have newer versions available. But you can't count on this saw being a match for the ones produced after 2000 when they introduced the 1023S. They are close but not the same. I replaced the old fence with a Vega Pro 40 from Amazon. They have a good deal on them and I owned a Powermatic years ago with a Vega fence and loved it. The old Grizzly fences won't stay aligned, it's has to do with the t-square being too short.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a very similar saw that had that same fence. I sent the fence off to scrap metal. Replaced the fence with an older pipe fence that came with the PM 66 we had. So we were not fond of the fence. Then a few months ago the motor burned out so replaced the motor with a nice 4 HP leeson. We got a real good deal on the saw so we really Dont have any real complaints. You should have a good saw that can give you good service.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

After looking at your saw I gotta get me some Forest Green Rustoleum. That thing looks nice. Generally I don't mind a few scuffs on used equipment but when I was prepping the saw for the new motor that arrives Tuesday I got to thinking how hard could it be. A wipe down with thinner, some light sanding, couple of cans of paint and voila, a masterpiece. You really did a nice job and inspired me to give it a try.


----------



## Chad_B (Apr 21, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but I have this exact saw. I got mine for free from a family friend. I'm having issues with the fence, it's not locking down tight and has some deflection. You remedied this by replacing the springs in the handle ? What size springs and did grizzly send you the manual via email?


----------

